

Ask HN: What is your qualitative perception of hashtags? - roryreiff


======
27182818284
They've evolved into a better way of expressing certain emotions and such.

For example I've seen things like "I'm sorry you're leaving! #dumb" which
helps convey that the person is laughingly sad that the other coworker is
leaving.

Stuff like that.

~~~
roryreiff
I think this is the way that most people come across their usage and start
using them themselves. It's almost a "under the breath" type of comment. As in
"Eating dinner #ImFat" or "About to watch Halloween movies #soScared"

------
GuiA
We use them appended to our error logs to be able to filter out logs by
sections of the code; for example #userSignupFlow #asyncTask, etc.

I also use hashtags on Twitter to find things happening at an event where I am
(conference, talk, etc.), and post pictures that I take etc/quotes from the
speakers, etc.

On Instagram, I use hashtags in my searches to find pictures of cities where I
have lived/visited that I miss; my girlfriend is an artist, and does public
art, and uses them in a similar way to find people posting pictures of her
works.

------
lmm
My strictly personal view is that they make you sound like an idiot, or a
professional marketer.

~~~
xauronx
They should never be used verbally, I think most people can agree on that.
However, I don't think using them online makes you sound like an idiot. Adding
tags/categories/characteristics to your data can only be advantageous online.

------
dgtized
I like to think of them like telegrams #stop They seem somewhat anachronistic
#stop

